# *J'Bo is gearing up for winter*



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2004)

Well peeps its been a while. I have been smiling and enjoying life to the fullest and there is no sign of my happiness letting up! 

Work has been busy as heck but i am REALLY enjoying it. I have created the position of event coordinator for the Engineering Association and its challenging but great experience. 

Personal training is good and my clients have fat falling off of them like mad. 

Training for myself has just been biking and cardio  and smiling.

Diet has been eating everything i want and nothing i dont. That means no shakes and not alot of healthy food i geuss  I hope to get this back on track soon but i have just lost the appetite for tasteless food. Go figure. 

I have been doing alot of gourmet cooking and laughing while making food with my man.

Aaron my boy is wonderful  he treats me like gold and we cant stand being apart from one another. People say that i should start writing a column "Jenny and the City" since my life is like Sex and the City  So maybe i will start writing in my journal like those articles. Like, sex and love.

Gotta run and have a piece of cake with my cooworkers chat later peeps.

I miss yah all


----------



## topolo (Sep 24, 2004)

I wish I was Aaron!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I wish I was Aaron!!!!!!!!!!!!



 you are too funny


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

for Jenny!

She finally has her perfect match!   !!!
I missed ya J!!  I know you are a happy little girl in love, so I forgive you!!   
I know how THAT feels!!     
Enjoy life, it doesn't get any better than  this!!


----------



## Flex (Sep 24, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I have been smiling and enjoying life to the fullest and there is no sign of my happiness letting up!



^  ^THAT'S what i love to hear! 

Hi babe  sounds like EVERYthing is going great. that's awesome!

Although you have been slackin' lately, missy, and your patient doesn't know what to do  

I hope everthing continues to go great for ya, hit me wit an email when u get a chance.

talk to ya soon, Looooooove Dr.,
Aj

p.s.  What topolo said^^


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I wish I was Aaron!!!!!!!!!!!!




Damn 'G-man'  

Good luck j'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 25, 2004)

*When does lust turn into love?*

Meeting someone for the first time that you really click with seems to trigger that wonderful feeling of lust. Chemical reactions happen and the feeling of exstacy takes over. 
As time goes by i wonder when is it that lust begins to be love and are the two ever confused? 

2 months ago i met a man (mr.croc) in an unusual place. Not unusual as in strange but unusual as in different to find someone of such quality in such a pit of partyness. He tried to talk to me and get my attention for 3 days and i played the interested but not jumpy, flirting girl. On day three we sat and talked and i guess this is where lust began to take over. 
After several hours of sipping and chatting we laughed until the sun set behin the crowds of screaming, drunken animals. Oblivious to everyone around us 4 hours had gone by and no one was near us, the friends had gone about there night like we were erased from the scene. 
1 day later we met again only to confirm that we were in lust with what we knew about eachother. 3 weeks past and it was confirmed that not only did our minds lust for one another no our bodies were in lust as well. Could this get better and where does one begin to fall and stop?
Now 8 weeks old and running full speed ahead our hearts have discovered a fondness for eachother, one that we are thankful for and cherish each day. Flaws have been shown and still yet only wonderful feelings exude as we kiss and play without a care in the world. 
Is it love or lust? does it matter? No, the only thing that matters is that we continue to be as happy as we have been the past 8 odd weeks.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi J'Bo,


That's a great story.  It lead me to answer your question in my journal.  I was kinda' embarrased to post such a long story, but I figured I'd let you know that I did answer it in my journal not to take valuable space out of yours


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey JennyBoBennyBananaBohana 
I've missed a journal of yours, glad you're back


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

You have the best of both worlds!!  LOVE AND LUST!!  There ain't nothing better!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

Life is good!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 28, 2004)

*When the fall you take comforts you to no end*

Hard to believe that falling off a bike at a high speed and landing on your head can be a good thing. 

Sunday Mr. Croc and i decide to go and ride the "hard core" trail about an hour outside of the city. We pack a lunch and hop on our bikes and no more than 5 min later the first large hill turns out to actually be a jump instead. How was i to know?
As i fly over the handle bars and land right on the stylish white pearl helmut i figure "this probably wasnt the best way to approach this so called hill" i land with all forces onto my head and roll away like a comrade. 
I shake it off and ride ahead to catch the croc and tell him of my experiece. He so sweetly wipes the sand and mud from my face and twig from my helmut and gives me a kiss, as i insist that i am fine. 
After conquering that jump that almost killed me three more times we packed it up and headed to the park for an ice cream. 
We lay in the park with the sun beating on our faces and the leaves falling on our backs, we kiss and laugh like kids and play until we here the grumble of the tummy. We drive and make dinner at his parents and then head back to the city to rest up and snuggle as the sun goes down.
4am the pounding starts and the head starts to swell like a croc has his jaws around my head. My ears start to plug and my eyes hurt to open. It is apparent that the only place i am going is to the hospital. 
5 hours later Mr.Croc calls to his boss and tells him of how his princess is hurt and he must stay beside her side. Croc takes me to the "dreaded" hospital, a place he has refused to go with anyother princess before. He walks me in and stays by myside as they check me in and lay me down. After alot of questions and waiting the dr. tells me a catscan is in need to check for swelling around the brain. Mr. Croc leaves momentarily to attend a important meeting but comes back by my side a while later. 
5 hours later and one catscan to tell me that i have suffered a concusion and i need to go home and rest.
My Croc takes me home and tucks me in to rest while he goes to fetch a movie and food for him to make as i rest my swollen head. 

One head crushing experience later i know that my Mr.Croc will be by my side if something bad should happen. It doesnt really seem frightening to get sick or hurt now that i know someone like him is here for me.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow.  About the love thing, I am pretty sure you will know.  There is nothing quite like it, it far surpasses 'lust'.  Maybe this latest experience will help show you what it is... I envy you


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, J'Bo!

Congratulations on everything!!!  Life is going really great for you!!!  I knew that you'd find that special person for you, your job, you client's and I love reading your posts within this journal!!!

Most EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

You need to be careful on that bike!! I'm so glad you were wearing a helmet!!
Your sweetie sure seems like a keeper  I'm so happy things are going well for you


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

J'bo your journals are always exciting to follow.  I am very sorry about your injury and I hope you are feeling better soon sweetheart!! In the meantime enjoy the pampering from your honey!!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

> I wish I was Aaron!!!!!!!!!!!!



hey, *I* am Aaron! lol, but apparently the wrong Aaron.. I saw Pre caught that thou..   

Jenn jenn, you are such a great girl, it makes me smile to see you are doing so well, really. I am truly happy for ya baby doll.. Thats also nice that you can take a break from being hardcore and still be happy, theres totally nothing wrong with that at all. Mentally it can be very draining, especially accomplishing what you have. So hey Cheers to that and to you my dear, I'll peek my head in here often. btw us Aarons are great guys huh, I like him already! ha ha.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> *When the fall you take comforts you to no end*
> 
> Hard to believe that falling off a bike at a high speed and landing on your head can be a good thing.
> 
> ...



Oh jenny!!  First of all I am so sorry you are hurt!!  BUT I am soo happy your King took care of you!!  He is so great, BUT you princess Jenny deserve it!       

Feel better Hun!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey, *I* am Aaron! lol, but apparently the wrong Aaron.. I saw Pre caught that thou..
> 
> Jenn jenn, you are such a great girl, it makes me smile to see you are doing so well, really. I am truly happy for ya baby doll.. Thats also nice that you can take a break from being hardcore and still be happy, theres totally nothing wrong with that at all. Mentally it can be very draining, especially accomplishing what you have. So hey Cheers to that and to you my dear, I'll peek my head in here often. btw us Aarons are great guys huh, I like him already! ha ha.



 yes Aarons seem to be the way to go now adays so i thought that i would give it a try 

Thanks everyone for your get well wishes. I am going riding again tonight so i must be ok  or maybe i fell on my head too hard


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey ... where are those biking pics Miss JBo?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey ... where are those biking pics Miss JBo?



Well you dont want a pic of last Sunday. I will have to get the pics Aaron has and scan them.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 29, 2004)

Pics  Are you going to post diet and training here or is this just a "life of Jenny"-journal?


----------



## Jeanie (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi, I am new here and would like to ask you a question.  I saw your pictures and wondeed if you look like that all year long or just part of the time ?  I am really curious because I just recently had my body fat tested and was curious as to how long muslcular women usually stay this way .  I have more questions too but I don't want to bog you down .


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2004)

No i dont look like that year round. Thats photoshoot only.
I look softer and not as lean year round but never tend to go higher than 18% bf. 
Bog me down all you want 

Here is the life update 

I bought a condo  and i am moving on the 26th 
My love and i are happier than ever.
Life is good other than being so busy. 
It has not snowed here yet and so thats a good thing. 

Miss you all.
Let me know what you have been up to.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> My love and i are happier than ever.



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Let me know what you have been up to.


wondering what you've been up to.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck with your move! Glad to hear happy things


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

I made it babe *whew* just tagging in i will catch up later


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I bought a condo  and i am moving on the 26th
> My love and i are happier than ever.
> Life is good other than being so busy.
> It has not snowed here yet and so thats a good thing.


 You got it!!  Sweet


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

hi Jenny!!  YEAH!!   You got a condo!  Just like me!  Congrats!!

I want pics of u and Aaron!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

I am trying to get them but my friends are slackers. 
Maybe we will take some tonight of us cuddling 
I have the hot halloween ones at my friends house and she promised to bring them to work tomorrow 

Today i actually had a protein shake today, first one in monthes. 
Time to start eating better.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 9, 2004)

my files are always too bloody big to post


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

then you should resize them


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

You could send them to me again, and I will resize them   Let me know.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

Finally here is a pic of me and my babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

how did I miss this journal?????

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII JENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Finally here is a pic of me and my babe




You two look great together


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hi babs




Hi Sweetie - I'm so happy for you!!!!!!  There are no words.  How long have you two been together?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

4 glorious months 
we smile like that everytime we are together....
which is usually everyday 
how are you doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

as I said before, congrats.  You're doing some serious IM heart-breaking!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

no IM breaking silly NT. 
we are thinking of driving out to Calgary to grab my sis and bring her here for christmas, you heading there anytime soon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> 4 glorious months
> we smile like that everytime we are together....
> which is usually everyday
> how are you doing?




Aww...Romance is in the air. 
I love watching happy couples interact (not sexually.)  Makes ya think.

I'm doing much better (thanks for asking.)  Trying to get ready for a comp in June or July.  We'll see.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

to Calgary, nope.  Since we bought the oversized house, we've been having people over to fill it.  In fact, we're doing Christmas dinner this year.  Should prove to be interesting.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

Babs: i love it too  its amazing when you meet someone that compliments you and accepts you for everything you are and arent. he is a dream 

NT: i hear you about moving into a larger house. i am going from bachelor apartment to my 2 bedroom condo in only 16 more sleeps  i cant wait to have people over all the time to celebrate!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey hunny  Thanks for chasing the info, i am seeing her tomorrow and will let her know what your doing i'll put in a pic of her 
Beautiful weather this weekend 20* water and 28* in the sun the beach was happenin  are you jealous yet


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 15, 2004)

yah i am jealous. did you see the pic of me and my hun above 
we are heading to banff to snowboard etc. soon...you jealous


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes...... on both counts.....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

its about time i has some material to make yah jealous 

hope all is well with you.

I actually started training again yesterday 

Monday Nov 15, 04= Shoulders and Abs
Seated BB Military Press: 12X45, 10X65, 6X75 (ouch)
Laterals (dropset): 5reps of 20,18,15, 4reps of same weight, 3reps of same weight
Incline DB Laterals: 8x10X2
Plank Holds with 25lb plate: 1min X2
Medicine Ball (15lbs) Iron Crosses: 20x2
Side Planks: 30sec a side X2
Frog Sit Ups, Reverse Crunches, Oblique crunches 20reps in superset X2

Tuesday November 16, 04 Cardio AM
40 flights of stairs (skipping a step)
12 min of hills on bike


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I actually started training again yesterday



just because you wanted to?  Or are you planning to dominate the fitness zone again?


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> 4 glorious months
> we smile like that everytime we are together....
> which is usually everyday
> how are you doing?



*Sooo Cute!!! *


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

I hate to ask but...how do you keep looking SOOO GOOD when you haven't been training or dieting?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

'ing with her new found bf


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I actually started training again yesterday


 Good Lord!!  
Read here babe http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=826230&postcount=906
Love you 

She's a natural beauty NT, and the extra cardio helps


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> just because you wanted to?  Or are you planning to dominate the fitness zone again?



Ummm gonna dominate the mag covers  no comps though 

Sara: thanks 

GBC: i balance my calories and do lots of cardio   if i eat a bag of cookies i basically do lotsa cardio. Not the healthiest but over the years i have trained my metabolism to run fast and plus genes have something to do with it 

NT: true true 

Rissy:  Love you too


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Rissy:  Love you too


 You make me melt


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Helloooooo....??  Jen  where are you....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Ummm gonna dominate the mag covers  no comps though



Will you sign my copy?


----------

